# "You're children are too gangster for that"



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

We took the kids in to get their pictures done today. We've used this place twice in the past and have always been astounded with how great they are. They encourage props from home and clothing changes and ask for our input, rather than the "stand here, look here" snap, over and over at a lot of places. That's why we go there, we LOVE being able to personalize the kids pics and show what they're into right now (dd was playing dress up in a few one year, we have a poignant one of ds looking at his grandfather's pocket watch, etc.). The last two times we've been, the pictures were so great that we agonized over which ones to get, dropped way too much money, etc.

Today was a totally different experience. First off, they called and informed us we were limited to one outfit change. Ok, well, not perfect but we can work with that no problem. Next, if we are over 10 min late we'll have to reschedule. I can COMPLETELY understand and respect this, and it makes a lot of sense when you're scheduling appointments. So we had our stuff, were out the door and ended up getting there 3 min late (parking was a nightmare). They were running so behind that it was 30 min after our scheduled time before they got to us. No call before we left, no notice once we were there, just wait - which is why the 10 min late thing that they emphasized in the call is a bit annoying. But we can go with that, it happens.

The photographer calls us in. She immediately starts positioning the kids and snapping pictures. I finally get a second to shove a flower in dd's hand from the garden. "Not yet!" the photographer snapped at me and handed it back, then was clearly annoyed that we wanted props in the pictures. She did get better about this as it progressed and lost the attitude. All of the poses were very "non-traditional" - ds laying down with dd leaning over him and both looking up, traditional pics taken at funny angles, etc. We like non-traditional but we also wanted to get a few good, solid photos. Many of the older generations do not like the non-trad stuff as well. She seemed very determined to get the shots that she wanted, and what we requested was pretty much ignored. She insisted on using the same brown background for all shots.

At the last, the kids had seen a small chaise lounge they wanted to have a picture done on. They'd watched the previous shoot use it and thought it was neat. We had them dressed in "school" outfits more, the boy in a long sleeved color blocked 3 button polo and tan jeans, the girl in blue jeans, a bright pink ls shirt and a black jacket. Granted the jacket is of a leather like material, but it's a nice, fitted zip up blazer type - more of a stylish, trendy look than anything else. I mentioned that the kids would like a photo on the couch if that would be possible. "Your children look too gangster for that!" Excuse me? Wth does that mean? Because dd has a black fitted jacket on it makes my 5 and 7 year old children look "gangster"? And what is that exactly? She did go ahead and take one pic of each child on the lounge though.

We went to look at the pictures. They were terrible. The one of DS on the chaise lounge was good, really good, the only good one of him actually. But it was tilted which made it look really wierd given the more serious setting in the pic. Half of the ones of dd had her looking down (intentionally) or side view. There were 1-2 of her that were "ok". We left without buying anything and rescheduled. An hour and a half wasted when time is the last thing we have to waste right now what with the upcoming move and all.

Would you be unhappy with this?


----------



## momtokimari (Mar 8, 2008)

I would totally be mad. When you go in next time definitely ask for a different photographer. Maybe try to catch them on a monday or tuesday when they aren't as busy.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Yes, I would be mad. It is their JOB - you are paying them - to take photos for YOU. What you like. I'd call and talk to a manager. Say how happy you've been in the past, and how surprised you were to have a photographer that completely disregarded what type of photos you wanted. I'd say her attitude was rude and dismissive, and she said your kids were "too gangster" to use the chaise in a photo. And that none of the shots were what you'd buy.

I'd expect another (free) sitting with a DIFFERENT photographer within a week. I'd expect them to listen to what you want. You need to 1) be there prior to your appt time, and 2) be VERY assertive if they want to take pix that you know you won't buy. Shut them down - "I WON'T buy any of the off kilter/diagonal shots. Don't take any." I do that with the "soft focus" shots; I hate them and tell them not to take ANY. If they give my kid a prop that I hate, I step in and take it, explaining I won't buy a pic with props I don't like. You can do this nicely if the photographer is reasonable, and more aggressively if they aren't.

Be sure you get the name of the photographer you had, so you can avoid her in the future.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Yeah, that sounds like a horrible experience, and the gangster comment was really bad... Did you have to pay a sitting fee or anything? If so, I would maybe ask a manager if you can have that fee waived on your next visit.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd write a letter. Explain that b/c they overbooked and rushed so much, you didn't buy anything. Explain why you have been so happy with their service in the past. Suggest that they be up front about being heavily booked on certain days; so that people can choose if they want to just go in for a few quick shots, or if they would rather reschedule and get to have clothing changes and multiple backdrops etc.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

That is the one of the most disrespectful and rude things I have ever heard. I would be absolutely livid. I can't believe the photographer said that in front of your children. I would be writing a letter and loudly complaining about this after the wonderful service you have had in years past.


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

Yes, I would be upset. The gangster comment was just rude and uncalled for - I don't even get why she'd say that! I would complain, for sure.


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

I would speak with the owner/manager. Did you have to pay for the sitting? If so I would ask for the new sitting (w/ a different photographer of course) and expect it to be free of charge.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes I would be upset.

I agree with the pp's that you should speak to a manager and stress that the reason you've come back is that you've been so happy with their service in the past and that this is just the opposite of what you've come to expect from them and ask for a new sitting with a different photographer. I'd also ask about scheduling on a day when they expect to be less busy. Even if the photographer hadn't made the gangster comment I'd ask for all that based on the poor service you received up till then. The gangster comment is over the top rude and frankly a little strange.


----------



## Brittany93 (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunshineJ* 








We took the kids in to get their pictures done today. We've used this place twice in the past and have always been astounded with how great they are. They encourage props from home and clothing changes and ask for our input, rather than the "stand here, look here" snap, over and over at a lot of places. That's why we go there, we LOVE being able to personalize the kids pics and show what they're into right now (dd was playing dress up in a few one year, we have a poignant one of ds looking at his grandfather's pocket watch, etc.). The last two times we've been, the pictures were so great that we agonized over which ones to get, dropped way too much money, etc.

Today was a totally different experience. First off, they called and informed us we were limited to one outfit change. Ok, well, not perfect but we can work with that no problem. Next, if we are over 10 min late we'll have to reschedule. I can COMPLETELY understand and respect this, and it makes a lot of sense when you're scheduling appointments. So we had our stuff, were out the door and ended up getting there 3 min late (parking was a nightmare). They were running so behind that it was 30 min after our scheduled time before they got to us. No call before we left, no notice once we were there, just wait - which is why the 10 min late thing that they emphasized in the call is a bit annoying. But we can go with that, it happens.

The photographer calls us in. She immediately starts positioning the kids and snapping pictures. I finally get a second to shove a flower in dd's hand from the garden. "Not yet!" the photographer snapped at me and handed it back, then was clearly annoyed that we wanted props in the pictures. She did get better about this as it progressed and lost the attitude. All of the poses were very "non-traditional" - ds laying down with dd leaning over him and both looking up, traditional pics taken at funny angles, etc. We like non-traditional but we also wanted to get a few good, solid photos. Many of the older generations do not like the non-trad stuff as well. She seemed very determined to get the shots that she wanted, and what we requested was pretty much ignored. She insisted on using the same brown background for all shots.

At the last, the kids had seen a small chaise lounge they wanted to have a picture done on. They'd watched the previous shoot use it and thought it was neat. We had them dressed in "school" outfits more, the boy in a long sleeved color blocked 3 button polo and tan jeans, the girl in blue jeans, a bright pink ls shirt and a black jacket. Granted the jacket is of a leather like material, but it's a nice, fitted zip up blazer type - more of a stylish, trendy look than anything else. I mentioned that the kids would like a photo on the couch if that would be possible. "Your children look too gangster for that!" Excuse me? Wth does that mean? Because dd has a black fitted jacket on it makes my 5 and 7 year old children look "gangster"? And what is that exactly? She did go ahead and take one pic of each child on the lounge though.

We went to look at the pictures. They were terrible. The one of DS on the chaise lounge was good, really good, the only good one of him actually. But it was tilted which made it look really wierd given the more serious setting in the pic. Half of the ones of dd had her looking down (intentionally) or side view. There were 1-2 of her that were "ok". We left without buying anything and rescheduled. An hour and a half wasted when time is the last thing we have to waste right now what with the upcoming move and all.

Would you be unhappy with this?

Yes, I wouldn't be pleased with her behavior either, was this a different photographer you had? I'd think about reporting her if possible.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow. pp's have given you good advice. I just wanted to chime in and say that I would be annoyed too. And downright offended over the "gangster" comment. That is very unprofessional.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

i would be more than annoyed. Gangster! for real? ok maybe the prob didn't match the style they were sporting, that happens. but gangster was said in a derogatory manner and that is uncalled for. not to mention if you want a picture with any prop the photographer should just take it. gees in the time she spent arguing with you she could have taken several pictures and been done. its digital. take 1 take a 1000 its all the same price. good grief. not only would ask for the pictures to be redone with another photogropher with no sitting fee, I would ask for any sitting fees back from tha last session, as well as a discount on the pictures you ultimately purchase.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka* 
but gangster was said in a derogatory manner and that is uncalled for.

What makes you feel the "gangster" was derogatory? I've heard it used as a complement when referring to style of dress a few times, and never as a negative. Though from the OP's description of what the kids were wearing it certainly sounds inaccurate.


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
What makes you feel the "gangster" was derogatory? I've heard it used as a complement when referring to style of dress a few times, and never as a negative. Though from the OP's description of what the kids were wearing it certainly sounds inaccurate.

maybe because the implication was that being "gangster" precludes one from sitting on a couch for a picture. i think it's pretty clear that the photographer was TRYING to be derogatory.

i'd complain. unacceptable.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

I think it was really inappropriate for the photographer to tell you your kids look "too gangster."
I would have said " Who's buying these pics, me or you?"

I would definitely tell a manager about your experience and ask for a different person next time.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IncaMama* 
maybe because the implication was that being "gangster" precludes one from sitting on a couch for a picture. i think it's pretty clear that the photographer was TRYING to be derogatory.

i'd complain. unacceptable.

I would have just viewed it as an incredibly bad excuse for her not wanting to spend a few moments getting it set up. Tone, which one can't hear over the internet, is key.

Of course either way it's extremely rude.


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

In addition to writing the manager and requesting a re-shoot, is there any chance you can specifically request one of the photographers who worked for you before?


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok, I'll admit, I'm 40 yrs old, more of a homebody/don't keep up with the common vernacular and styles, and honestly I had to look up the meaning for the slang term of "gangster". There is nothing remotely complimentary about it, and if I'd been fully aware of the meaning I probably would've walked out on the spot, rather than suck it up through the last 2 pictures. The meaning is actually very offensive. What's really kind of odd to me too is that the photographer was around my age.









I have written to the studio's customer service address. While I was out, I had asked DH to contact another location of the studio and ask how to get in touch with the manager of this location (I did get the photographer's name after we got back). Apparently we got our signals crossed and he didn't do it, so that's on my list to do next. I will certainly NOT see this photographer again. Right now we are re-scheduled for Monday evening, so it shouldn't be nearly as busy.

Between the stress of moving, a really bad tension headache and that time of month, I wasn't sure if my being upset was an over-reaction or not. Thanks for all of the replies!


----------



## teale (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inkslinger* 
Yes, I would be upset. The gangster comment was just rude and uncalled for - I don't even get why she'd say that! I would complain, for sure.

Definitely this, and I would demand a free session, complete with a free, or discounted pictures. That is beyond frustrating that not only was the experience with the photographer terrible, but wasting your time waiting at the beginning? Not okay.


----------



## xbabymamax (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd be upset about the things other than the gangster comment. If the clothing was soo casual for the chaise, i can see why she wouldn't want to pair them. I guess i think its weird that you all would be really offended by that comment though. I think maybe you are taking it too seriously??? But I wasn't there, so i dont know.

You have to admit that a LOT of clothing style has become popular because of gang culture. Its a fact. If its going to upset you that someone would refer to the style of clothing your kids are wearing looks gangster, I would have my kids wear different clothes.

But its not unusual to hear, in our house, "Whats up, gangster?!" as a slang and funny/ fun way to talk.

**puting on flame suit****


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunshineJ* 
Ok, I'll admit, I'm 40 yrs old, more of a homebody/don't keep up with the common vernacular and styles, and honestly I had to look up the meaning for the slang term of "gangster". There is nothing remotely complimentary about it, and if I'd been fully aware of the meaning I probably would've walked out on the spot, rather than suck it up through the last 2 pictures. The meaning is actually very offensive. What's really kind of odd to me too is that the photographer was around my age.









I have written to the studio's customer service address. While I was out, I had asked DH to contact another location of the studio and ask how to get in touch with the manager of this location (I did get the photographer's name after we got back). Apparently we got our signals crossed and he didn't do it, so that's on my list to do next. I will certainly NOT see this photographer again. Right now we are re-scheduled for Monday evening, so it shouldn't be nearly as busy.

Between the stress of moving, a really bad tension headache and that time of month, I wasn't sure if my being upset was an over-reaction or not. Thanks for all of the replies!

I'd avoid focusing on the word though, and focus on the behavior. If you were into gangsta rap and had deliberately dressed you kids gangster, her behavior would still have been completely rude. There is no reason that children dressed up in gangster style clothes shouldn't get to have their picture taken on the chaise lounge.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
What makes you feel the "gangster" was derogatory? I've heard it used as a complement when referring to style of dress a few times, and never as a negative. Though from the OP's description of what the kids were wearing it certainly sounds inaccurate.

Because they are five and seven years old.


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WannaBeAMamaMia* 
You have to admit that a LOT of clothing style has become popular because of gang culture. Its a fact. If its going to upset you that someone would refer to the style of clothing your kids are wearing looks gangster, I would have my kids wear different clothes.

While I do understand what you're saying, I'm not going to argue about if a Land's End polo shirt is considered "gangster wear". Though I must confess then what would be considered un-gangster?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
I'd avoid focusing on the word though, and focus on the behavior. If you were into gangsta rap and had deliberately dressed you kids gangster, her behavior would still have been completely rude. There is no reason that children dressed up in gangster style clothes shouldn't get to have their picture taken on the chaise lounge.

Good point and well taken. The comment happened at the end of the session - those pics were the last 2. I think that was the proverbial straw that just finally did it for us. We were upset about many of the other events, and that was just very rude and uncalled for. While I'm confident that our children will primarily learn and lead by our example, I still thought it was inappropriate for them to both hear and be subjected to (being called a name by an adult basically). Thankfully I haven't heard it repeated! But yes, even if they had been dressed in the latest gangster fashion, there is no reason we should have had any problems getting a pose we asked for. Thanks for the re-focus.


----------



## xbabymamax (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:

But yes, even if they had been dressed in the latest gangster fashion, there is no reason we should have had any problems getting a pose we asked for.
Amen!


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WannaBeAMamaMia* 
I'd be upset about the things other than the gangster comment. If the clothing was soo casual for the chaise, i can see why she wouldn't want to pair them. I guess i think its weird that you all would be really offended by that comment though. I think maybe you are taking it too seriously??? But I wasn't there, so i dont know.

You have to admit that a LOT of clothing style has become popular because of gang culture. Its a fact. If its going to upset you that someone would refer to the style of clothing your kids are wearing looks gangster, I would have my kids wear different clothes.

But its not unusual to hear, in our house, "Whats up, gangster?!" as a slang and funny/ fun way to talk.

**puting on flame suit****

If the conatation is negative or positive all depends on how its meant and thats true for lots of things. I think I'd be pretty ticked if I were told my kids were too ANYTHING (fill in the blank) for the shot I wanted. Especially a shot like she was describing, which is a very nice or classy pose, so obviously, whatever she was calling them was, in her mind, the opposite of nice, classy or whatever.

Intention counts. I know I often joke about being "country" or "*******" and I am referring to the good or funny stereotypes that go with that. But I have also gotten totally furious upon being called the same by someone who obvioulsy meant it with all the negative ones in mind.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I would be irate and I would either speak or write to management about the comment and about the other things that made this visit different from your other visits. I would also tell them that you will not be coming back if the next visit goes the same way. I have found that if I wait a few days and then voice or write my complaints they are usually taken more seriously than if I go to management immediately after something I think I want to complain about. I have only complained twice this way though.

I think you need to especially point out that you believe that calling a child gangster is unproffessional and inappropriate and that the staff needs to know that.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Its utterly ridiculous to NOT listen to what the customer wants, how do they expect to sell pictures or get repeat business from that? It wasnt only a waste of YOUR time and resources, but THIERS as well as that entire session resulted in NO sales AND they will have to redo it, free in all likelhood. So this photographer is costing them sales and customers and I'd make sure I said it that way. After all, the bottom line is something they understand well!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IncaMama* 
maybe because the implication was that being "gangster" precludes one from sitting on a couch for a picture. i think it's pretty clear that the photographer was TRYING to be derogatory.

i'd complain. unacceptable.


exactly. the photographer said it in a derogatory manner. the comment itself is neutral but the photographer was clearly saying it in a mean spirited way. and it weas unprofesional for her to say it. I could see some people being offended by being told their kids look ganster. there were other more acceptable ways to say "the styles don't really match but if you would still like to try it that would be cool."


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anglyn* 
If the conatation is negative or positive all depends on how its meant and thats true for lots of things. I think I'd be pretty ticked if I were told my kids were too ANYTHING (fill in the blank) for the shot I wanted.

This. I'd be annoyed if I was told my child was too formal or too cute for a particular pose I asked for...too gangster would annoy me even more, but it's not really the main issue. It's not up to the photographer to decide what's right for the customer's family photo.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
What makes you feel the "gangster" was derogatory? I've heard it used as a complement when referring to style of dress a few times, and never as a negative.

Ok, I guess I'm showing my age too (40) but really?







What about "gangster" was negative or derogatory? Uh, everything? Unless you are in charge of costumes for Guys and Dolls, it is negative. Maybe it is regional or an age thing - but the OP said the photographer was her age. Regardless, it was unprofessional.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka* 
the comment itself is neutral but the photographer was clearly saying it in a mean spirited way.

there were other more acceptable ways to say "the styles don't really match but if you would still like to try it that would be cool."

I don't think the comment is neutral; it has clear negative connotations. Is gangster the dream any of us have for our kids?

I do agree the photographer - while trying to get shots the client wants - is still bound by the general "style" of pix that this business is known for. There is a lot of room for artistic expression and variety - but their name will still be on the corner of the photo if it is the type of place I'm thinking of. So I can see them wanting to "match" the props to the styles of clothing the kids are wearing. But like lilyka said, there is a _nice_ way to say it!


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I have a friend who's like that. He claims he's "too artistic for other people to understand". So, if you ask him to do something specific, he gets visibly annoyed. At least HIS work is good though. And he does tend to "see" a good photo, even if it looks weird when he's doing it.

He also claims to be "Too smart for other people" and "Too gay for other people". So, nobody else is smart or gay enough to be tolerated by him. We are all just lucky he shares the air with us.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirsten* 
I don't think the comment is neutral; it has clear negative connotations. Is gangster the dream any of us have for our kids?
!

I suppose it is something some people aspire to....i can't imagine a good connotation but apparently some people wouldn't care...


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
I have a friend who's like that. He claims he's "too artistic for other people to understand". So, if you ask him to do something specific, he gets visibly annoyed. At least HIS work is good though. And he does tend to "see" a good photo, even if it looks weird when he's doing it.

He also claims to be "Too smart for other people" and "Too gay for other people". So, nobody else is smart or gay enough to be tolerated by him. We are all just lucky he shares the air with us.









lol thats pretty funny!

to the op I would be upset as well. I associate gangster with a punk on the street in a gang...or like someone else said guys and dolls however if a photographer said that I doubt she was well rounded enough to even know what guys and dolls was let alone having common courtesy enough to realize what she was saying was offensive and rude. NAK


----------



## amynbebes (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm going to venture a guess and say that the photographer is one that has done minimal research on her own and was doing what she "thinks" you should do and what she "thinks" looks good. Unfortunately sometimes not enough info, on her part, can totally ruin pictures.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I wonder.... is the photographer so un-gangster that she misconstrues anything outside her knowledge as 'gangster' or is she so gangster that she knows the latest trends of gangster-ness?

And if she meant "Guys and Dolls" for by "gangster" she would've had them on that chaise lounge with him in a fedora ASAP.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirsten* 
Unless you are in charge of costumes for Guys and Dolls, it is negative.

I'm pretty sure she was thinking more along the lines of Snoop Doggy Dog, Dr Dre, Puff Daddy, Ice-T, and Cypress Hill than Guys and Dolls.

BTW, DS (3yo) owns a hoody that could pretty accurately be referred to as Gangsta in style, and he looks adorable in it. I'm not in the least worried that this hoody will lead him to a life of crime.


----------



## bebebradford (Apr 4, 2008)

I really hope they treat you better this next appointment, and give you pictures free for life.. haha.. Well, maybe that's stretching it.

The comment was totally uncalled for. Gangster is NOT NOT NOT a neutral comment .. ever. Define what a gangster is... There is your answer. That part of culture revolves around criminal activity, living in the ghetto, and wearing your pants underneath your butt. If someone called my children that I think my head would explode.

I'm SURE your children are not. That woman is clearly ignorant, and shouldn't be working with the public.


----------



## LROM (Sep 10, 2008)

So did the original poster ever say what she did or what she's going to do? I thought the suggestions to speak to the manager, schedule another sitting and work out with the manager that it's at no charge is very fair and appropriate. Or, if you feel this way be clear with the manager that absent that solution you won't be back to use their business.

Just curious the outcome or next step...


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

I see the comment as pretty negative and almost racist, and as a photographer myself, I cannot even fathom saying it to a client - unless I was gunning to lose my job with that client.

How did the re-shoot go?


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry, AT&T accidentally disconnected our internet and we just got it back up (Grrr - it's not been a good week! LOL!).

After the shoot I sent an e-mail to the company's customer service address. I received a call from the district manager first thing Monday morning. Apparently the e-mail had been forwarded to her. I later saw an e-mail from customer service as well, but our internet was down at the time. The dm let me know the same photographer was working when we had rescheduled, and was able to get us in that same day at another location that's reasonably close (maybe 20 min?). She spoke with the studio in advance and they made sure to get the shots we wanted. Honestly their attitudes were so different I doubt there would have been any issues! We ended up getting a lot of great pictures and were given a few complimentary sheets as well.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunshineJ* 
Sorry, AT&T accidentally disconnected our internet and we just got it back up (Grrr - it's not been a good week! LOL!).

After the shoot I sent an e-mail to the company's customer service address. I received a call from the district manager first thing Monday morning. Apparently the e-mail had been forwarded to her. I later saw an e-mail from customer service as well, but our internet was down at the time. The dm let me know the same photographer was working when we had rescheduled, and was able to get us in that same day at another location that's reasonably close (maybe 20 min?). She spoke with the studio in advance and they made sure to get the shots we wanted. Honestly their attitudes were so different I doubt there would have been any issues! We ended up getting a lot of great pictures and were given a few complimentary sheets as well.

That's great! I'm glad they made amends.


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

